# Help me stop being broody!!!



## amyw044

AHHHHHHHHHH the broodiness is soooo bad! Please tell me there's a way to stop it! Ha. I already have 3 young boys and the reason for wtt is I get married next May (2013) so don't want to be a fat bride! But I just have the most overwhelming urge to be pregnant again. Please help me behave myself!

Is any one else waiting till 2013 to ttc?


----------



## Felix26

Hi i can't help with the broodyness cos i totally know where your coming from. We will be ttc in January for out first. I'm interested to see what everyone says lol, cos all i see are babies... i think, breath and dream them. 

Congratulations on your 3 boys and your wedding...


----------



## amyw044

Thank you :)

It doesn't help that everyone I know seems to be pregnant or everywhere i look there are pregnant people or babies. Roll on 2013!!! x


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm not waiting the same amount of time as you but I definitely understand the broodiness. I find that mine has gotten so much worse since my TTC date has started to get closer (OH has hinted at trying after our move which is this month). I guess all you can really do is focus on the reasons you don't want to be pg right now (ex. you want to be slim on your wedding day).


----------



## lepaskilf

I'll be watching this thread as I'm pretty broody but my OH is adamant we're not having anymore :( so I have to supress these feelings!.......... I suppose it doesn't help that I'm on here lol!


----------



## modified

I've found looking at things we'd like to buy for baby or nursery decoration ideas etc helps when I get really down that I'm not pregnant! I have a folder in my bookmarks of things to buy for baby :dohh:


----------



## mamawannabee

I'm WTT until at least 2013. We may get married then also, that is kind of up in the air as something we would like to do maybe next year, maybe later. If we do start TTC in 2013 it won't be until the end of the year in maybe October, but I am not super broody so am happy to wait (most of the time anyway... I do get broody sometimes!)


----------



## LockandKey

I can't help you because I am broody as hell too :rofl: it doesn't matter that I have a child already I guess, because never in my life have I had baby fever so bad. My little girl is AMAZINGLY well behaved, so I am lucky in that aspect, but sometimes I wish she would act badly, at least so I could use that to scare me away from giving her siblings so early on, but no, I guess it's not in her nature. Crap


----------



## 2011butterfly

I'm LTWTT, but broody as anything! Espcially as I work with babies, there's just no escaping for me! It's like my hormones take over and I'm drunk on wanting to have babies!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Another extremely broody person here! 

I already have a two year old son and even with his insane tantrums, i still want another baby lol. My OH lives in America though (we have to apply for him to get a visa before he can live here) So we arent certain when he can come over here :( 

Which means idk when we will be able to try for another baby, if he will even let me. He told me he wants another baby but when were settled and financially stable. Before our son and i left to come back here, he told me we should try. Typical of a guy though he only told me a month before i left and i was on the pill :dohh:

Hopefully it wont be long before we can try. But im soooooooo broody now!!! Arghh


----------



## odd_socks

*I could be WTT till 2013, it could be 2050 at this rate *


----------

